# First road bike



## mtbbiker8 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am looking at getting a road bike I have been mountain biking since 94 and figured I would try it out.The bikes I am looking at are Opus Andante or Kuota Kharma how are these bikes. I am not going to be racing just riding for fun.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

They're both fine.

Which one did you think rode better? Is anyone helping you with fit? (Some shops do with purchase, sometimes you have to pay someone, I think it's worthwhile.)

Are you going to be happy with a traditional road bike in a traditional layout, or do you think you might want a rack or fenders at some point?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's hard to take anything named Opus seriously, but my short answer is the one that suites your intended uses and fits/ feels the best. 

Liking the color scheme helps some as well.


----------



## mtbbiker8 (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't tried any out yet. I have been fitted when I stand over the bike they say pull it up to the boys and when I sit on the bike they ask if I can see the front hub.They ask if it is in the front or the back it doesn't seem the right way to fit a bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mtbbiker8 said:


> I haven't tried any out yet. I have been fitted when I stand over the bike they say pull it up to the boys and when I sit on the bike they ask if I can see the front hub.They ask if it is in the front or the back *it doesn't seem the right way to fit a bike*.


I agree, and that's why shopping for shops _along with _bikes is the best course to take. I suggest branching out to some other brands/ models, visiting other LBS's, getting sized/ fitted (correctly) to bikes of interest and heading out on the roads for test rides. That IMO/E is the best way to get a feel for the fit, ride and handling of the bikes.


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I agree, and that's why shopping for shops _along with _bikes is the best course to take. I suggest branching out to some other brands/ models, visiting other LBS's, getting sized/ fitted (correctly) to bikes of interest and heading out on the roads for test rides. That IMO/E is the best way to get a feel for the fit, ride and handling of the bikes.


As a noob who has not cycled in 15 years, I was not sure what a good fit was or was not, or what I wanted (Steel or aluminum frame, components, etc). All of my previous bikes were department store, not from an LBS. I just spent 6 weeks visiting various local shops, and test riding a few bikes. So far in my quest for a bike, the sales folks just wanted me to ride it in the parking lot, never adjusted anything, and were more interested in what Brand I wanted, how much I could spend, and almost always tried to get me to a higher priced bike than my maximum amount. 
A friend mentioned an LBS I had not been to, so I stopped by there on Saturday. The shop I was referred to took the time to ask what type of riding style I was looking for, then showed me a range of bikes from $600 on up. I told them what my price range was, and he asked if I had allowed for accessories in my budget. Accessories was something I had not thought of :blush2:. After I picked a couple out I wanted to test ride, I was actually measured, and he started setting the bikes up for my measurements before the test ride. I was able to get the real feel of what I was riding, and now have a different outlook on what an LBS should be. There was one bike he did not have in my size, but had one on order. It came in yesterday, and I stopped by today as he was finishing putting it together. He set it up for me, I test rode it for about an hour, and ended up buying it. 
IMHO any beginner should search for the LBS interested in you, and your needs, measures and sets up your test bikes to fit you. The time the last shop took with me, making sure the bike fit me, more than earned my business. I was looking at Trek, Canondale, and Specialized when I started. I ended up with a Bianchi Imola. I only wish I had not wasted my time on the other shops and went to the last one first. I am also glad I did not have a single brand in mind or I would not have found a great shop as they do not sell the 3 brands I thought I wanted.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris_S said:


> I test rode it for about an hour


Wow, that's pretty cool that they let you do that. Glad you found a really good LBS.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Chris_S said:


> I was able to get the real feel of what I was riding, and now have a different outlook on what an LBS should be.


Great post. Nothing like sharing firsthand experiences to let members know what to look for (as well as look out for) when shopping for a new bike.

Congrats, and (as always) pics are appreciated.


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Great post. Nothing like sharing firsthand experiences to let members know what to look for (as well as look out for) when shopping for a new bike.
> 
> Congrats, and (as always) pics are appreciated.


Here is a pic, should have turned off the flash. I am not sure if I like the reflectors on the wheels, they may be coming off.


----------



## mtbbiker8 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a nice bike. I am going out friday to go try some different shops and I heard they take your measurements and fit you up so I hope it works out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice looking bike. I've liked Bianchi's signature color since I first saw it back in ther 80's. Enjoy, and ride safe!!


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 9, 2011)

mtbbiker8 said:


> That's a nice bike. I am going out friday to go try some different shops and I heard they take your measurements and fit you up so I hope it works out.


 The last shop I went to, which is where I bought the bike measured me before I even test rode anything, and set up the bikes I wanted to ride. The value of that alone was what made my decision as to which LBS. The LBS I went to is not a chain, but a local mom & pop shop. Try a few different shops, and you will find one that cares more about you, and will let you ride it, won't try and upsale you, nor sell you something because it is popular. 
The Bianchi fit me, I like the ride, and I enjoy riding it. 
Probably the best advice is ask a few friends who ride what shop they like and why. I knew a few who ride the Centuries, didn't talk to them until I became frustrated with the shops I had visited since I am in no shape to even think about a Century Ride for at least a year. They know the good, the bad, and the ugly of the shops in town and will steer you in the right direction. The friend who referred me told me he stood at a bike path and flagged a few riders down who referred him to the same shop 6 years ago.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Mmmmmm, Celeste!

Seriously, Bianchi shouldn't make bikes in any other color. Whenever I see one in black or blue, I have a "wtf?" moment.


----------



## vanenyny (Jan 24, 2012)

How do you like the Imola? I just purchased one and am waiting for it to arrive. It's pretty much my intro to road-biking but I also need it to commute around NYC (won't be locking it up on the street for long, don't worry). After researching several bikes, testing out the Vigorelli, I decided on the Imola. Similar to the Vigorelli but lesser components and, in my opinion, a nice more old-school look with the white as opposed to black Bianchi decal.

Ideally I'm supposed to ride a 51cm but after calling about 50 different bike shops in North America, the only one with a 2011 Imola (didn't want the 2012 because it's Iris Blue and I prefer the traditional Celeste color) was in Pittsburg and in a size 53, which shouldn't be a big deal. I'm a 5'8 woman.

Any advice or tips for this bike are welcome. Any upgrades I should consider right off the bat?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Shop for an LBS but also shop for a salesperson (and fitter). The same LBS that sucks one day may be great the next because the salesperson is different.


----------



## ggoodall (Jan 6, 2012)

Many Physical Therapists will do fits as well. Some insurance will even pick up part of the tab.


----------

